# [solved] emerge chocolate doom failed

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

ich wollte mal chocolate doom drauf machen, aber es failed aufgrund eines syntax errors. liegt es an der unstable version oder kann man es irgendwie beheben ?

```

./docgen -m manpage.template ../src > chocolate-doom.6

./docgen -m default.cfg.template -c default.cfg ../src > default.cfg.5

./docgen -m extra.cfg.template -c chocolate-doom.cfg ../src > chocolate-doom.cfg.5

  File "./docgen", line 392

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [chocolate-doom.cfg.5] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  File "./docgen", line 392

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [chocolate-doom.6] Error 1

  File "./docgen", line 392

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [default.cfg.5] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/work/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/man'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/work/chocolate-doom-1.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3184:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sunrise': '/var/lib/layman/sunrise/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/work/chocolate-doom-1.2.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/work/chocolate-doom-1.2.1'

>>> Failed to emerge games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-fps/chocolate-doom-1.2.1/temp/build.log'

```

Last edited by teddydeluxe on Wed Apr 10, 2013 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Schaut so als hättest du python3.2 als system default, jedenfalls legt das der Fehler nahe.

WORKAROUND: eselect python set python2.7 -> emerge chocolate doom -> alten python3.x wieder setzen

LÖSUNG: Dem Script (./docgen) ein #!/usr/bin/python2 vorne anstellen/ändern. In jedem Fall nen bugreport aufmachen (build.log und emerge --info nicht vergessen!).

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, der workaround hat geholfen. und im docgen file ist schon python2.7 im shebang angegeben.

ich soll den bug hier reporten ? ist das legitim, obwohl es aus einem overlay stammt und unstable ist ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> danke, der workaround hat geholfen. und im docgen file ist schon python2.7 im shebang angegeben.
> 
> ich soll den bug hier reporten ? ist das legitim, obwohl es aus einem overlay stammt und unstable ist ?

 

wenn du den bug reportest dann hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

afair kann man dort auch auswählen das es zu einem overlay gehört.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich hab  ihn schon reported, aber keine option für overlays gesehen

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465374

----------

## Josef.95

Normal solten Bugs aus Overlays nicht im bugs.gentoo.org gepostet werden.

Wenn es sich aber, wie in diesem Fall, um ein Ebuild aus einen von gentoo Devs betreuten Overlay handelt, dann stelle dem Bug-Titel am besten ein Overlay Präfix voran - also zb 

[sunrise overlay] Bug-Titel....

----------

## teddydeluxe

alles klar, danke

----------

